# Toshiba Flyback transformer installation



## mommy05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a Toshiba 65 " TV TW65G80. I have a new flyback transformer I need to install. How would I do that? Any helpful hints would be appreciated.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Do you have good soldering / unsoldering skills, and a temperature controlled soldering iron?

Lack of either can easily result in the destruction of the TV circuit board. It's a very high voltage area.

How do you know it's the flyback transformer and not the switching transistor or associated circuitry?


----------

